# Gearmanndude and Fuzzboxgirl review a Silver Rose Fuzz by Devi Ever



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Quite fun to watch non?

[video=youtube;neUBOQxThgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neUBOQxThgM[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Devi makes beautiful effects.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone else hear her say "That's a sound assumption _Jackie_" at ~1:42 -- is there still a question about whether gearmandude is Jack Black or not?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Fuzz Box Girl...I like Gear Man Dude...

This vid is a cool collaboration...

Any one know Fuzz Box Girl's real identity...???...

This is what Gear Man Dude really looks like...real name...Eric Whorton...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool. When was he outed and linked to his real world identity?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya gotta research that info yourself...I'm more interested in Fuzz Box Girl...ha ha ha...


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

when I ordered my Luther Drive from him way back when, his name was on the return address--outside of the youtube vids he doesn't work hard to conceal his identity.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You can see him (Eric Whorton) here in this video. 

[video=youtube_share;gelDeT5MlTs]http://youtu.be/gelDeT5MlTs[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

He's @ 1:38 ...

Now...let's get back to Fuzz Box Girl...


----------

